# The unwrapping of my Suunto Elementum Terra ... and some more



## adgume (Jul 16, 2009)

Hello to all!

This is my first time posting a thread at the forum.

I found the forum when I started searching for more information on the Elementum back on April 7. You all remember, that was the day Suunto started teasing us with the "Have you heard the latest..." email.

Well, the more I read the more I liked this timepiece 

It just didn't come fast enough o|. Until last Friday (July 24, 2009) when I finally received my Elementum. The Terra with the negative display and the stainless steel band. I JUST LOVE IT.

I have been wearing it since I got it, and would take it to bed with me... if I were not afraid to damage it.

I do have a question for the lucky guys that have had the Terra for a longer period of time: I noticed a couple of days ago that the barometric pressure trend indicator had actually not moved. I didn't really pay attention until a storm came through town, and the indicator didn't change (it remained flat). I got my X-Lander out to check it, and to my relief the indicator was also flat. Until last night when I noticed the X-Lander's indicator was pointing up but the Terra's was still flat. Does anyone have any insight information that could help me here? I don't want to jump to conclusions thinking there is something wrong with my Terra. I don't know if it has anything to do with this, but I had been updating the reference altitude a couple of times a day since I got the watch.

For what I have read in the forum, I have a feeling there are more settings available on this watch that what Suunto is publishing, at least more than what the online full version of the manual shows.

I look forward to hearing (reading) from you guys. I plan to share more photos and info, for now here are a few shots of the unpacking and some details.

Thanks

PS. fyi, I got my Terra from Tourneau (866) 597-0595, Monica at extension 255 was helpful, and very quick to send the watch when they finally got them last Thursday.

Also, please see my review of the Suunto Elementum Terra at 
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=2125470#post2125470


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

That one looks great...Good Pics BTW...:-!:-!:-!
How much didi you pay for it? 

Lets hope nothing is wrong...but that would be a huge surprise


----------



## jefrox (May 18, 2009)

congrats!;-), looks great man.


----------



## adgume (Jul 16, 2009)

The retail price $1,199.00. 
I did go out of my budget, but I had to do it, I love this timepiece!


----------



## ColdHit (Jul 3, 2006)

God, I love the bracelet.


----------



## simonlee007 (May 15, 2009)

Goodness!!! I love unboxing photos!!!
The packaging and everything are very stylish and luxurious!!! SWEEEEET
Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## ghound79 (Jul 15, 2009)

Great watch. I just ordered my today got the rubber strap instead. I should be getting it on Thursday. Can't wait. Get to use it in Hawaii next week:-! Here is the stock photo. BTW I got the 10% military discount from the shop I got it from which saved me 90 bucks on the price.


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Congrats!!! What a watch.. that bracelet looks AWESOME!!!
I think I will wear my Ventus tomorrow as a sign of solidarity!


----------



## cb400bill (Feb 11, 2007)

Welcome to the Elementum Owner's Club. It is a small organization but we hope it will grow a lot. :-d

You have a very nice looking watch and I really like that bracelet.

Here is my Terra on the leather strap.


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

Wow...nice price tag!! It will take some time until these come down I guess...but one might be lucky to find one in years to come in the bay..


----------



## mikedeployed (Jul 2, 2009)

clonetrooper said:


> Wow...nice price tag!! It will take some time until these come down I guess...but one might be lucky to find one in years to come in the bay..


i'm with you :-!...but still a SUPER nice watch.


----------



## MiamiJAG (Aug 21, 2008)

I like this puppy a lot. Please let us know your experience with it, how comfortable and ease of use, when you come back from Hawaii. Have a nice trip.


----------



## adgume (Jul 16, 2009)

Gentlemen,

I have posted additional comments and photos in the review section of the forum, follow link below:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=2125470#post2125470

I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## datunn (Jul 9, 2009)

I do have a question for the lucky guys that have had the Terra for a longer period of time: I noticed a couple of days ago that the barometric pressure trend indicator had actually not moved. I didn't really pay attention until a storm came through town, and the indicator didn't change (it remained flat). I got my X-Lander out to check it, and to my relief the indicator was also flat. Until last night when I noticed the X-Lander's indicator was pointing up but the Terra's was still flat. Does anyone have any insight information that could help me here? I don't want to jump to conclusions thinking there is something wrong with my Terra. I don't know if it has anything to do with this, but I had been updating the reference altitude a couple of times a day since I got the watch.

Did anyone found answer to this question? Is it true that if you move, it will reset that trend indicator??? So you have to sit still at least 3 hours to get first arrow to move if weather changes? Why it can't continue from the spot it ended?

How about those straps? how does those feel like? Is leather one nice? How about steel strap? Does some one have rubber one?


----------



## mikedeployed (Jul 2, 2009)

Nice watch! It's a little out of my price range...maybe someday


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

The leather strap on my Ventus is one of the best leather straps I have ever owned on any watch.


----------



## nkarnis (May 2, 2009)

WOW... maybe the most beutiful Suunto I have EVER seen, or you are such a good photographer!!haha

Well, someone posted that the price of the Elementum Terra Full steel costs ~1.200 USD in States, is that true?:-s

The Terra Full steel here in Greece costs about the same 785 euros --> 1.160USD, and with black rubber costs 575 euros or 850 USD(!!!):think:
The most amazing thing is that the X-10 gps wrist computer costs 629 euros or 930 USD (!!!!!!!)o| 
When EURO/USD = 1,47830 
All the above prices are from an authorised dealer (means official retailer) of Suunto in Greece.
Do you have in States the same prices??

I'm just curious.:think:

Thanks in advance for any feedback.


----------

